# Audi A6 Quattro 2.8 V6 Camshaft Sensor P1519



## LadyAudi01A6Q2.8 (Sep 9, 2006)

Still gathering information on the P1519 17927 code:

This code is not defined due to copyright laws that prohibit us from publishing a definition. We use http://www.autodatapubs.com for this information. This code is referring to the Camshaft position sensor control on bank 1. This could be a faulty cam actuator (sticking or defective) or low cylinder head oil pressure.
Dealer seemed to want to sell an adjuster??? 
I am interested in finding a reasonable mechanic, not at the $65-85.hr range to do some work, more like $30-35. I am in Germantown, MD, Montgomery County.
I think I need a camshaft sensor install, seals, valve cover gasket, mine as well do the timing belt, tensioner and water pump since your in there. I think it is 8.6 hours work time. I researched the parts on line drivewire seems to have decent prices. I also looking to replace the instrument cluster (shouldn't this be lifetime of the car part?) and to put in a new window regulator right front.
Would like to find someone to change oil regularly 3,000 miles about $35-40 an oil change, unless I supply oil filter then it is about $20.
If you are interested and have history as a good mechanic, please email me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 Quattro 2.8 V6 Camshaft Sensor P1519 (LadyAudi01A6Q2.8)*

Well if your ever in MN i work for $40 an hour and can do all your engine work on the side. good luck finding a tech, and the fault is bank1 camshaft adjuster malfunction. Usually refering to the solieond.


----------

